# Auger not disengaging?



## Richie (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello everyone;
Why is my first stage auger keep turning after I've let go of the handle?
I've tried the owner's manual instructions, although a bit unclear (to me), I thought I'd fixed the problem. It was engaging, disengaging before my next use.
Anyway, the mechanism going to the belt assembly seems fine, and the wire tension from the handle is good. 
I'm not sure about figuring this one out on my own, so I thought I'd ask.
[Toro 824 Max]


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Can you be more specific on the model with a number?


Richie said:


> I thought I'd fixed the problem


...by doing? 
There are many here to give you a hand and help you out, specifics will make it that much easier and more straight forward.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Most blowers of the newer designs have a brake assembly, that when the auger assembly is not being utilized, usually the brake assembly is drawn in against the auger drive pulley. Check that out, as well as all your belts, idler pulleys, and anything else in that area that effects its operations ... And also check your manual for that unit.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Richie, Is this the same Toro 828 you were trying to paint last season? It sounds like the impeller pins may be broken or not replaced?
With machine off and spark plug unhooked......
Try to hand spin the impeller and look here on your machine from earlier post. The augers should turn as you turn the impeller, if they don't check to see if the pins (toro calls them screws) are missing. (parts #10 and 11 in diagram)


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Are you using genuine Toro belts? Sounds like the auger belt is too small and therefore too tight.
Hec


----------

